# Dual 8 sub diy suggestions.



## Mackenzie (May 11, 2008)

I am wanting to do a dual 8 sub setup, and wanted to see if anyone had any good suggestions on subs to use. I was looking at the dayton sa240 thats on sale on partsexpress.com for my plate amp.

That amp Im looking at does [email protected], so whatever 8s need to be 8ohms each, or dvc4. Anyways, are there any 8s you suggest that do well off lower power? I would like to keep the price of the subs budget oriented..

Right now I have have my eyes on the mb quart rwe 204. I have the 15inch version in my car, and it does pretty well. Any other suggestions?

link to mbquart


RWE-204 - MB Quart 8" 300 Watt DVC Subwoofer

Btw, has anyone here used the dayton sa240 plate amp? If it really does [email protected] ohms, then I will be fine with it.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=300-805


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

Are you looking to play Movies or Music? Also if you go with that amp, I'd recommend skipping the 240-B (bass boost) version.


----------



## Mackenzie (May 11, 2008)

ehkewley said:


> Are you looking to play Movies or Music? Also if you go with that amp, I'd recommend skipping the 240-B (bass boost) version.


Mostly for music, but also use it for movies. I want it to drop decently low. I am wanting to do a sono tube install with 2 8s sealed, but I am not opposed to 1 10 ported in a sono tube. I currently have monitor audio bronze br2s, and they drop very low without a sub. Would a single 10 ported be a better idea, than 2 8s firing opposite sides?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

What frequencies do you want the sub(s) to play?

What's the reasoning for using sonotubes? Just curious.

Why only 8" or 10"? How about 12"? Peerless 830669 12" Paper Cone SLS Subwoofer | Parts-Express.com . These might not be right but the point is to move more air with less excursion.

I would believe them to post accurate or close to accurate info on the sa240. But, you can find tons of info on google about it Google


----------



## Mackenzie (May 11, 2008)

I would like the sub to cover 20-50ish. The reason I want to do a sono tube is for mostly looks. I wanted to do something out of the norm as far as boxes go. As for the size, I choose the smaller drivers do to space. I could get away with doing a 12, but im sure the sono tube is going to be significantly bigger. I have about 20 inches to work with as far as width is concerned. Im not to concerned about how tall the tube will be, aslong as its reasonable, but the biggest problem is width. It will be going in the corner of my room in the back right next to the sofa. 

So in short, im not opposed to doing a 12, aslong as it will fit okay. My goal is crushing lows, but I still want it to blend well with my monitor audios.

I will take a picture of where I want it to go once i get off work.


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

crushing lows from an 8"? you won't get much output from 8's as compared to a 12.

here's a fun little project to consider however, just throwin it out there.

LittleMike's Anarchy Tapped Horn - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com

mike haskins apparently really likes this subwoofer idea. i do too and am going to grab a few of these later this summer to do this next year


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I also like the idea of a tapped horn. Like http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio-sq-forum/60836-tapped-horns-car.html . I know this says for car, but the idea

Enclosures make a huge difference, but this might not be an easy DIY venture comparatively and could be more costly due to driver selection. Although, building a larger more efficient ennclosure give you more options for higher RMS subwoofers.

20-50Hz can be produced by most all speaker sizes. The larger ones give more output at all volumes. And again, ennclosure helps.


----------



## Mackenzie (May 11, 2008)

laxcat73 said:


> crushing lows from an 8"? you won't get much output from 8's as compared to a 12.
> 
> here's a fun little project to consider however, just throwin it out there.
> 
> ...


Thats why I said dual 8s. Ofcourse there is no replacement for displacement, but 2 8s setup up correctly can displace alot of air. I like larger drivers, but only mentioned 8s because of space. 

I like the tapped horn idea, but it is alot more work.. I would like to stick with the sono tube idea. I was thinking a sono tube tuned low(15hz). Any Ideas on some budget 10s, or even a 12 Aslong as I can keep the enclosure no bigger than 22 inches in diameter. 

BTW When i say budget I mean around 100 or less. Whatever the sub is, it needs to be a dual 2, or 4 ohm driver. That plate amp will do [email protected]


----------



## Mackenzie (May 11, 2008)

The more I look at it, the more I cant think why I even wanted an 8. Especially considering one of my previous installs in my car was an 18....


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I was just reading Looking to build a 15" sonotube sub - diyAudio

There's a lot of info about sonotubes. Some good and bad points. For the cost of them I would use mdf, but that's just me.

This subs looks good for 20-50Hz:
Dayton DCS450-4 18" Classic Subwoofer 4 Ohm | Parts-Express.com


----------



## Mackenzie (May 11, 2008)

18 is way to big. 12 would be the largest for the house... I am going to check some options.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Mackenzie said:


> 18 is way to big. 12 would be the largest for the house... I am going to check some options.


you say that you have 20" to give up on space and that height does not matter...and yet you are limiting yourself to a 12" sub max and looking for 2 8's.


Go back and read the thread "looking to build a 15" sonotube"...you can build a 15" sub using 20" sonotube....you will not get "crushing" lows from a single 12......and you will be very unhappy using 2 8's for HT.

If you are locked into a 12" driver for some reason then you should do a pair of 12's...and maybe something like this:

http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_136&products_id=849


----------



## Mackenzie (May 11, 2008)

I dont know why I mentioned 8s in the first place, so ignore that.. I will have to do more reading up on sono tube installs. I wasnt sure if having a 15 would mean I would need a larger tube than 20 inches. Now that its possible, I will shop some 15s. Now I did say I didnt mind to much about height, but if I were to do a 15, the height will be tremendous as the tube would only be 20 inches in diameter? Im guessing 5 feet tall or so? Either way, aslong as its within 6 feet, I should be fine with it..


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Mackenzie said:


> I dont know why I mentioned 8s in the first place, so ignore that.. I will have to do more reading up on sono tube installs. I wasnt sure if having a 15 would mean I would need a larger tube than 20 inches. Now that its possible, I will shop some 15s. Now I did say I didnt mind to much about height, but if I were to do a 15, the height will be tremendous as the tube would only be 20 inches in diameter? Im guessing 5 feet tall or so? Either way, aslong as its within 6 feet, I should be fine with it..


there is a general acceptance that a 15" sub in a 20"-24" tube with about 300-320 liters of volume and tuned to around 26hz is pretty much money.

you will be around 46" high for a 24" tube....and maybe 60" or less on a 20
tube.


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> *you will not get "crushing" lows from a single 12*



thats not true whatsoever

i built my parents a 5cf ported box tuned to 14hz for a shiva-x with an o-audio 500w plate amp. that thing digs low and loud. im surprised i get that much output tuned that low from 1 12. it's also kind of corner loaded but still.

anyway, to topic, dayon rss subwoofers are awesome for the money, one of the 15's in a sonotube would do some serious damage. they have extremely well designed motors/suspension thats very low distortion and are pretty inexpensive compared to their performance.

all in all, cant go wrong with them. i can help you figure out what size box u need for it, or if you go the route of a 12 or a pair i can help you there too.


----------

